# Congrats on new mobile site



## RhythMick (21 May 2014)

I confess I was dreading going back to browser after Tapatalk was removed, but the site admins have done a great job with it. Well done.


----------



## Shaun (21 May 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Cycleops (26 May 2014)

After going on the BikeForums site I have come to appreciate just how well CycleChat has been designed, it's just so easy to navigate. I'm sure you are already aware but I thought I'd just let you know! Works so well on my iPad.


----------

